

Ask HN: How do you feel about 'selling' data? - haack

Whether you&#x27;re exchanging it for a free service or selling it for cash, how do you feel about giving away your data in exchange for value?
======
onedev
I feel good if there's enough value being returned in exchange for content
that I create.

